# Ranieri è stato esonerato.



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2017)

"Bomba" dalla Premier a scriverlo è il Daily Mail. Claudio Ranieri è stato esonerato dal Leicester.

Nonostante un buon 2-1 a Siviglia, non è bastato per salvare la panchina di quello che ha compiuto lo scorso anno un vero miracolo sportivo.
*
Il Leicester ha appena ufficializzato la notizia. Craig Shakespeare e Mike Stowell saranno gli allenatori ad interim.*


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2017)

No dai. Non può finire così. La stagione non è ancora finita. È ancora in CL ed è fuori (per ora) dalla zona rossa della Premier.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)

Un dolcissimo canto del cigno quello dello scorso anno.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2017)

vorrei dire una cosa....l'anno scorso appena vinto il titolo i bookmakers inglesi fecero la previsione che l'anno dopo sarebbe stato esonerato.....ricordo che tutti gli sfottevano....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2017)

*Il Leicester ha appena ufficializzato la notizia. Craig Shakespeare e Mike Stowell saranno gli allenatori ad interim.*


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Il Leicester ha appena ufficializzato la notizia. Craig Shakespeare e Mike Stowell saranno gli allenatori ad interim.*


Ingrati.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2017)

Lo dicevo che doveva lasciare dopo aver vinto la Premier.. ero sicuro che quest'anno non sarebbe durato.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo che doveva lasciare dopo aver vinto la Premier.. ero sicuro che quest'anno non sarebbe durato.



fa sempre così, è inspiegabile.

Col parma ha fatto un miracolo subentrando a stagione in corso, con la Roma è arrivato a settembre e ad Aprile aveva lo scudetto in mano, e l'anno dopo ha fatto schifo. Con la Juve più o meno uguale.

Parte bene ma la seconda stagione è un incubo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Bomba" dalla Premier a scriverlo è il Daily Mail. Claudio Ranieri è stato esonerato dal Leicester.
> 
> Nonostante un buon 2-1 a Siviglia, non è bastato per salvare la panchina di quello che ha compiuto lo scorso anno un vero miracolo sportivo.



Senza vergogna la dirigenza del Leicester. Ranieri ha portato al titolo una squadra che probabilmente non lo rivincerà mai più, una squadra di medio-bassa classifica. Quest'anno in campionato molto male, ma ci può stare, il Leicester non è certo lo United! 
In Champions poi ottimo cammino fino ad ora, la sconfitta a Siviglia per 2-1 non preclude assolutamente il passaggio del turno, anzi...

Bah! Ingrati...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo che doveva lasciare dopo aver vinto la Premier.. ero sicuro che quest'anno non sarebbe durato.



Fossi in loro ora punterei sul vincenzino dei miracoli
Non sia mai che ce lo rubino


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza vergogna la dirigenza del Leicester. Ranieri ha portato al titolo una squadra che probabilmente non lo rivincerà mai più, una squadra di medio-bassa classifica. Quest'anno in campionato molto male, ma ci può stare, il Leicester non è certo lo United!
> In Champions poi ottimo cammino fino ad ora, la sconfitta a Siviglia per 2-1 non preclude assolutamente il passaggio del turno, anzi...
> 
> Bah! Ingrati...


Infatti. Aveva chiuso un grandissimo girone in prima posizione. E poi ricordiamoci che gli hanno venduto Kante che valeva mezza squadra e hanno preso solo pipponi. Con tutto il cuore, spero proprio che retrocedano. Vergognosi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ma oggi è il 23 Febbraio non il 1 Aprile


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Godo per quelli che guardavano sti scappati di Casa al posto della loro squadra del cuore l'anno passato


Enjoy


Ps: ha la parte inglese dello spogliatoio contro, quando è così o lo mandi via o lo mandi via


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza vergogna la dirigenza del Leicester. Ranieri ha portato al titolo una squadra che probabilmente non lo rivincerà mai più, una squadra di medio-bassa classifica. Quest'anno in campionato molto male, ma ci può stare, il Leicester non è certo lo United!
> In Champions poi ottimo cammino fino ad ora, la sconfitta a Siviglia per 2-1 non preclude assolutamente il passaggio del turno, anzi...
> 
> Bah! Ingrati...



In effetti per me è stato un risveglio shock...ma poi a pensarci bene. Cinque sconfitte consecutive in premier, eliminazione in FA Cup con il Milwall e praticamente fuori dalla Champions. L'andamento non è certo al rialzo e lo spettro della retrocessione è ben vivo e presente. Magari non servirà a nulla ma era quasi obbligatorio un cambio per provare a invertire la tendenza


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ingrati pazzeschi


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2017)

E' stato sempre un mega perdente pluri esonerato.

L'anno scorso, il miracolo fattogli dalla Madonna, avrebbe dovuto ritirarsi.

La sua normalità è questa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godo per quelli che guardavano sti scappati di Casa al posto della loro squadra del cuore l'anno passato
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> ...



Un vero appassionato di calcio è naturale abbia seguito con interesse le vicende del Leicester lo scorso anno. Non vedo perché debba essere un male.
Vivere il calcio come un dogma è un male, essere tifosi di una squadra non vuol dire dover indossare un paraocchi.
Essere insensibili davanti a queste pagine di storia del calcio, vuol dire essere degli ignoranti.


----------



## .Nitro (23 Febbraio 2017)

Assurdo,come minimo avrebbero dovuto tenerlo fino a fine stagione. Se prima dell'arrivo a Leicester avesse detto che in due anni vinceva il titolo più i quarti di Champions ma un'anno sarebbe finito nella parte bassa della classifca chiunque ci avrebbe messo la firma,ricordiamo da che risultato venivano prima del suo arrivo. Questa è pura irriconoscenza,aspettare altri 4 mesi non sarebbe costato nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un vero appassionato di calcio è naturale abbia seguito con interesse le vicende del Leicester lo scorso anno. Non vedo perché debba essere un male.
> Vivere il calcio come un dogma è un male, essere tifosi di una squadra non vuol dire dover indossare un paraocchi.
> Essere insensibili davanti a queste pagine di storia del calcio, vuol dire essere degli ignoranti.



Guardare il Leicester mentre gioca il Milan è da vergognarsi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Guardare il Leicester mentre gioca il Milan è da vergognarsi



Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole. Sono parzialmente d'accordo con te riguardo quest'ultima affermazione. Ma questo è un discorso che non riguarda il Leicester ed il miracolo sportivo compiuto lo scorso anno. Quindi al massimo, sono da biasimare i tifosi del Milan che hanno preferito guardarsi gli inglesi anziché i nostri.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2017)

ok l'andazzo della squadra, ma potevano fargli finire la stagione, anche con il rischio di retrocedere. Hanno vinto la premier grazie a lui mica poco...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Febbraio 2017)

Sono completamente sconcertato... 0 gratitudine..


----------



## Milo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Guardare il Leicester mentre gioca il Milan è da vergognarsi



Meglio guardare un Milan ottavo che non vince con l'hellas Verona invece di vedere il Leicester che fa il mazzo al City.

Chiaro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Meglio guardare un Milan ottavo che non vince con l'hellas Verona invece di vedere il Leicester che fa il mazzo al City.
> 
> Chiaro.



Anche se fosse lo streaming più becero della Lega Pro


----------



## wfiesso (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ridicoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Che idioti.


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mi spiace molto, il calcio è stato spesso troppo ingiusto con lui.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fossi in loro ora punterei sul vincenzino dei miracoli
> Non sia mai che ce lo rubino



Ma che dici è meglio Alegherrrr!!!!! 
Se vuoi vincere la Cembions devi prendere Alegher!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma che dici è meglio Alegherrrr!!!!!
> Se vuoi vincere la Cembions devi prendere Alegher!



Allegri non li fa i miracoli. Anche se vincesse la Champions non salverebbe mai la Sampdoria


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ridicoli... non ha senso. Quest'anno il massimo che potevano ottenere è la salvezza. E si sarebbero salvati anche con Ranieri. In champions poi possono farcela. Ridicoli. A sto punto gli tiferó contro di brutto.
Ranieri non trattare la buonuscita.. prenditi tutti i 20mln netti che avresti guadagnato.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Vergognosi, alla faccia del karma professato dalla proprietà e della gratitudine. Spero si pentano a fine anno di averlo esonerato, oltretutto con degli ottavi di CL tutti da giocare.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Scandaloso.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2017)

secondo la gazzetta i bookmakers hanno dato come favorito Mancini come successore... Speriamo!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri non li fa i miracoli. Anche se vincesse la Champions non salverebbe mai la Sampdoria



mamma mia....ma questo odio viscerale per Montella, da dove viene?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo la gazzetta i bookmakers hanno dato come favorito Mancini come successore... Speriamo!



ma magari!!!! togliamoci sto rischio.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia....ma questo odio viscerale per Montella, da dove viene?



È ironia su dai. Se Vincenzo ci porta in Europa gli vogliamo bene


----------



## Symon (23 Febbraio 2017)

Gente ignorante che non sà quello che fà...Se il calcio ha un Dio, che possa perdonarli, perchè non sanno quello che fanno.
Un annata del genere era da considerare, contando il fatto che la rosa è quella che è, cioè da medio bassa classifica (soprattutto in premier dove fioccano milioni e fior fior di talenti) e con la Champions di mezzo era da mettere in preventivo.
Motivo in più per una Champions perfetta fino ad oggi, e non mi venite a dire che il 2-1 a Siviglia è un brutto risultato per il Leicester, e non essere MAI stato in zona retrocessione finora, è A-S-S-U-R-D-O licenziare il maestro di vita e di calcio Ranieri. E' una cosa insensata, inaccettabile ed irrispettosa. Non esiste, e non ha senso, solo gli imbecilli possono commettere questi errori. 

SPERO vivamente che retroceda e che magari alla guida ci sia Mancini, come si vocifera, e che il grande Claudio trovi un'altra squadra che possa plasmare e magari far sognare come ha fatto con le Foxes. Inchiniamoci a Ranieri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Gente ignorante che non sà quello che fà...Se il calcio ha un Dio, che possa perdonarli, perchè non sanno quello che fanno.
> Un annata del genere era da considerare, contando il fatto che la rosa è quella che è, cioè da medio bassa classifica (soprattutto in premier dove fioccano milioni e fior fior di talenti) e con la Champions di mezzo era da mettere in preventivo.
> Motivo in più per una Champions perfetta fino ad oggi, e non mi venite a dire che il 2-1 a Siviglia è un brutto risultato per il Leicester, e non essere MAI stato in zona retrocessione finora, è A-S-S-U-R-D-O licenziare il maestro di vita e di calcio Ranieri. E' una cosa insensata, inaccettabile ed irrispettosa. Non esiste, e non ha senso, solo gli imbecilli possono commettere questi errori.
> 
> SPERO vivamente che retroceda e che magari alla guida ci sia Mancini, come si vocifera, e che il grande Claudio trovi un'altra squadra che possa plasmare e magari far sognare come ha fatto con le Foxes. Inchiniamoci a Ranieri.



.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È ironia su dai. Se Vincenzo ci porta in Europa gli vogliamo bene



Beh meno male, con la squadra da metà classifica che ci ritroviamo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Gente ignorante che non sà quello che fà...Se il calcio ha un Dio, che possa perdonarli, perchè non sanno quello che fanno.
> Un annata del genere era da considerare, contando il fatto che la rosa è quella che è, cioè da medio bassa classifica (soprattutto in premier dove fioccano milioni e fior fior di talenti) e con la Champions di mezzo era da mettere in preventivo.
> Motivo in più per una Champions perfetta fino ad oggi, e non mi venite a dire che il 2-1 a Siviglia è un brutto risultato per il Leicester, e non essere MAI stato in zona retrocessione finora, è A-S-S-U-R-D-O licenziare il maestro di vita e di calcio Ranieri. E' una cosa insensata, inaccettabile ed irrispettosa. Non esiste, e non ha senso, solo gli imbecilli possono commettere questi errori.



L'impresa di Ranieri rimarrà nella storia per sempre. Però ragazzi quando una squadra non segue più l'allenatore è giusto cambiare. Secondo me gli hanno fatto un favore se ora retrocedono non sarà colpa sua. Retrocedere o arrivare addirittura ultimo sarebbe stata un'umiliazione peggiore. Meglio per lui lasciare con la squadra ancora virtualmente salva.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È ironia su dai. Se Vincenzo ci porta in Europa gli vogliamo bene



tu ce l'hai con lui...ormai si sa  ma Vincenzino vi stupirà tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'impresa di Ranieri rimarrà nella storia per sempre. Però ragazzi quando una squadra non segue più l'allenatore è giusto cambiare. Secondo me gli hanno fatto un favore se ora retrocedono non sarà colpa sua. Retrocedere o arrivare addirittura ultimo sarebbe stata un'umiliazione peggiore. Meglio per lui lasciare con la squadra ancora virtualmente salva.



Purtroppo è una sacrosanta verità. Resta il fatto che lo spogliatoio qualora fosse contro Ranieri sarebbe vergognoso.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tu ce l'hai con lui...ormai si sa  ma Vincenzino vi stupirà tutti.



A me non piace. Infatti mi stupisce in positivo quando va contro al suo stesso credo e gli faccio pure i complimenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me non piace. Infatti mi stupisce in positivo quando va contro al suo stesso credo e gli faccio pure i complimenti.



hai visto Sousa cosa ha combinato vero? era la scusa per denigrare il lavoro di Montella fatto alla viola. Per me Vincenzo è sottovalutato. Diamogli una rosa forte come si deve e vediamo che sa fare. Dovesse far schifo arrivederci, ma una possibilità gli va data.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è una sacrosanta verità. Resta il fatto che lo spogliatoio qualora fosse contro Ranieri sarebbe vergognoso.



Vero ma capisco che dopo uno scudetto storico tornare con i piedi per terra o sottoterra sia una bella botta per tutto lo spogliatoio. Non è un caso che in Champions trovino energie che in premier non hanno più.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vero ma capisco che dopo uno scudetto storico tornare con i piedi per terra o sottoterra sia una bella botta per tutto lo spogliatoio. Non è un caso che in Champions trovino energie che in premier non hanno più.



Il loro problema è che non hanno capito che quello che è successo l'anno scorso era davvero un autentico miracolo calcistico. Erano e sono una squadra normale di livello medio/scarso e l'hanno scorso magicamente gli è andato tutto bene, guidati da un tecnico che tatticamente ha fatto scuola a tutti. Poi togli Kantè, che era il motore di quella squadra, Mahrez senza stimoli, idem Vardy, senza adeguata panchina e ti ritrovi quasi in zona retrocessione. Era scontato.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il loro problema è che non hanno capito che quello che è successo l'anno scorso era davvero un autentico miracolo calcistico. Erano e sono una squadra normale di livello medio/scarso e l'hanno scorso magicamente gli è andato tutto bene, guidati da un tecnico che tatticamente ha fatto scuola a tutti. Poi togli Kantè, che era il motore di quella squadra, Mahrez senza stimoli, idem Vardy, senza adeguata panchina e ti ritrovi quasi in zona retrocessione. Era scontato.



Eh ma vivere queste situazioni in prima persona non è lo stesso che osservare da fuori. In cuor tuo speri sempre che non sia stato un miracolo ma un salto di qualità


----------



## JesusHeKnows (24 Febbraio 2017)

Bah che idiozia...Ranieri meritava molto di più


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

Io davvero non riesco a capire commenti del tipo: "Ingrati" "Non meritava l'esonero" etc. E perché? Ma avete visto in che posizione di classifica è in Premier il Leicester? Avete visto come le ha perse le partite? Ha perso un sacco di match in modo a dir poco pessimo. 
Non si campa di gratitudine. La gratitudine al Milan ha portato solo male, con un tardo svecchiamento della rosa e via dicendo. Da un punto di vista puramente obbiettivo, l'esonero di Ranieri è più che meritato. E' stato un Dio lo scorso anno, ma questo non significa che gli sia permesso tutto. Mi dispiace perché Ranieri è una persona squisita, non avrei mai voluto questo finale per lui, però l'esonero ci sta. 

Non venitemi a dire che il Leicester è una squadra con una rosa da zona retrocessione, perché non è affatto cosi. Sono da decimo posto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vorrei dire una cosa....l'anno scorso appena vinto il titolo i bookmakers inglesi fecero la previsione che l'anno dopo sarebbe stato esonerato.....ricordo che tutti gli sfottevano....



Peccato non averlo saputo, ci avrei scommesso di corsa..

Come detto nella discussione precedente, se era furbo lasciava..


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (24 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Bomba" dalla Premier a scriverlo è il Daily Mail. Claudio Ranieri è stato esonerato dal Leicester.
> 
> Nonostante un buon 2-1 a Siviglia, non è bastato per salvare la panchina di quello che ha compiuto lo scorso anno un vero miracolo sportivo.
> *
> Il Leicester ha appena ufficializzato la notizia. Craig Shakespeare e Mike Stowell saranno gli allenatori ad interim.*



E poi dicono che in Inghilterra, rispetto all'Italia, gli allenatori si lasciano lavorare in pace, c'è maggiore rispetto e cavolate varie. Lo possono anche aver cacciato, ma resta un grande allenatore che ha fatto qualcosa che difficilmente si ripeterà. Buona retrocessione!


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io davvero non riesco a capire commenti del tipo: "Ingrati" "Non meritava l'esonero" etc. E perché? Ma avete visto in che posizione di classifica è in Premier il Leicester? Avete visto come le ha perse le partite? Ha perso un sacco di match in modo a dir poco pessimo.
> Non si campa di gratitudine. La gratitudine al Milan ha portato solo male, con un tardo svecchiamento della rosa e via dicendo. Da un punto di vista puramente obbiettivo, l'esonero di Ranieri è più che meritato. E' stato un Dio lo scorso anno, ma questo non significa che gli sia permesso tutto. Mi dispiace perché Ranieri è una persona squisita, non avrei mai voluto questo finale per lui, però l'esonero ci sta.
> 
> Non venitemi a dire che il Leicester è una squadra con una rosa da zona retrocessione, perché non è affatto cosi. Sono da decimo posto.



Discorso inappuntabile.
Solo noi rinnoviamo in eterno ad abbiati per una parata di dieci anni prima.
Dispiace per Ranieri, ma l'esonero stava diventando inevitabile, anzi direi che e' arrivato troppo tardi


----------



## martinmilan (24 Febbraio 2017)

Meritava di rimanere lì altri 10 anni.....anche in championship.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io davvero non riesco a capire commenti del tipo: "Ingrati" "Non meritava l'esonero" etc. E perché? Ma avete visto in che posizione di classifica è in Premier il Leicester? Avete visto come le ha perse le partite? Ha perso un sacco di match in modo a dir poco pessimo.
> Non si campa di gratitudine. La gratitudine al Milan ha portato solo male, con un tardo svecchiamento della rosa e via dicendo. Da un punto di vista puramente obbiettivo, l'esonero di Ranieri è più che meritato. E' stato un Dio lo scorso anno, ma questo non significa che gli sia permesso tutto. Mi dispiace perché Ranieri è una persona squisita, non avrei mai voluto questo finale per lui, però l'esonero ci sta.
> 
> Non venitemi a dire che il Leicester è una squadra con una rosa da zona retrocessione, perché non è affatto cosi. Sono da decimo posto.



ok, ma l'obiettivo quest'anno era la salvezza e lui è li a lottare per ottenerla, oltre ad un risultato che lascia aperta la qualificazione in CL. Non dico che dovevano confermarlo fino alla retrocessione, ma i risultati sono abbastanza in linea con gli obiettivi e la rosa. 

E' stato l'anno scorso il miracolo, quest'anno è tutto nella norma.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2017)

La storia l'ha scritta comunque!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io davvero non riesco a capire commenti del tipo: "Ingrati" "Non meritava l'esonero" etc. E perché? Ma avete visto in che posizione di classifica è in Premier il Leicester? Avete visto come le ha perse le partite? Ha perso un sacco di match in modo a dir poco pessimo.
> Non si campa di gratitudine. La gratitudine al Milan ha portato solo male, con un tardo svecchiamento della rosa e via dicendo. Da un punto di vista puramente obbiettivo, l'esonero di Ranieri è più che meritato. E' stato un Dio lo scorso anno, ma questo non significa che gli sia permesso tutto. Mi dispiace perché Ranieri è una persona squisita, non avrei mai voluto questo finale per lui, però l'esonero ci sta.
> 
> Non venitemi a dire che il Leicester è una squadra con una rosa da zona retrocessione, perché non è affatto cosi. Sono da decimo posto.


Risultati alla mano : il Leicester in questo momento è salvo. Il Leicester ha perso in champions 2-1 a Siviglia e non mi sembra un risultato così negativo. 
Quindi?


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2017)

doveva arrivare almeno a fine stagione,esonero ingiusto


----------



## juventino (24 Febbraio 2017)

La cosa più triste per me è il presunto voltafaccia dei giocatori inglesi dello spogliatoio, di gran lungo peggiore di quello della società. Davvero da augurargli la retrocessione con tutto il cuore.


----------



## .Nitro (24 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io davvero non riesco a capire commenti del tipo: "Ingrati" "Non meritava l'esonero" etc. E perché? Ma avete visto in che posizione di classifica è in Premier il Leicester? Avete visto come le ha perse le partite? Ha perso un sacco di match in modo a dir poco pessimo.
> Non si campa di gratitudine. La gratitudine al Milan ha portato solo male, con un tardo svecchiamento della rosa e via dicendo. Da un punto di vista puramente obbiettivo, l'esonero di Ranieri è più che meritato. E' stato un Dio lo scorso anno, ma questo non significa che gli sia permesso tutto. Mi dispiace perché Ranieri è una persona squisita, non avrei mai voluto questo finale per lui, però l'esonero ci sta.
> 
> Non venitemi a dire che il Leicester è una squadra con una rosa da zona retrocessione, perché non è affatto cosi. Sono da decimo posto.



Perchè devono tanto se non tutto a quella persona,perchè se non fosse stato per lui questa squadra marcirebbe in seconda divisione. Invece l'ha portata sul tetto d'Inghilterra,impresa che all'80% si deve a lui.
Il discorso non è che deve rimanere a vita ma fargli finire questa stagione era d'obbligo,non puoi trattare l'uomo più importante di questo club a pesci in faccia. Dovevano fargli finire questa stagione per riconoscenza,finire la loro storia in modo degno. 
Non si sono comportati da uomini ma da serpi ingrate,aspettare tre mesi non costava niente,e anche se costava qualcosa glielo dovevano perchè ha fatto qualcosa di assolutamente irripetibile.
Tra l'altro è arrivato primo nel girone di Champion's e ha avuto un ottimo risultato all'andata degli ottavi,visto che basta l'1 a 0 in casa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Gente ignorante che non sà quello che fà...Se il calcio ha un Dio, che possa perdonarli, perchè non sanno quello che fanno.
> Un annata del genere era da considerare, contando il fatto che la rosa è quella che è, cioè da medio bassa classifica (soprattutto in premier dove fioccano milioni e fior fior di talenti) e con la Champions di mezzo era da mettere in preventivo.
> Motivo in più per una Champions perfetta fino ad oggi, e non mi venite a dire che il 2-1 a Siviglia è un brutto risultato per il Leicester, e non essere MAI stato in zona retrocessione finora, è A-S-S-U-R-D-O licenziare il maestro di vita e di calcio Ranieri. E' una cosa insensata, inaccettabile ed irrispettosa. Non esiste, e non ha senso, solo gli imbecilli possono commettere questi errori.
> 
> SPERO vivamente che retroceda e che magari alla guida ci sia Mancini, come si vocifera, e che il grande Claudio trovi un'altra squadra che possa plasmare e magari far sognare come ha fatto con le Foxes. Inchiniamoci a Ranieri.



Quotone. E comunque da questa esperienza ci ricava sempre un titolo importante oltre che ad essere entrato nella leggenda. 
Quindi non è un perdente. Ranieri è un vincente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2017)

Io l'avrei quanto meno tenuto fino al ritorno degli ottavi di champion. Mi dispiace molto, onestamente credevo che il leicester potesse confermarsi a discreti livelli per qualche anno almeno.

Fare così male l'anno dopo per me un po' sminuisce il miracolo, perché sa appunto di miracolo, di culo della madonna e non meriti che indubbiamente ci sono stati, ma la percezione della cosa cambia anche non volendo e cercando di essere razionali.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io davvero non riesco a capire commenti del tipo: "Ingrati" "Non meritava l'esonero" etc. E perché? Ma avete visto in che posizione di classifica è in Premier il Leicester? Avete visto come le ha perse le partite? Ha perso un sacco di match in modo a dir poco pessimo.
> Non si campa di gratitudine. La gratitudine al Milan ha portato solo male, con un tardo svecchiamento della rosa e via dicendo. Da un punto di vista puramente obbiettivo, l'esonero di Ranieri è più che meritato. E' stato un Dio lo scorso anno, ma questo non significa che gli sia permesso tutto. Mi dispiace perché Ranieri è una persona squisita, non avrei mai voluto questo finale per lui, però l'esonero ci sta.
> 
> Non venitemi a dire che il Leicester è una squadra con una rosa da zona retrocessione, perché non è affatto cosi. Sono da decimo posto.



Guarda, commentare in questi casi è molto difficile: non sappiamo se Ranieri ha perso voglia e motivazioni, non sappiamo se la squadra lo seguisse, non sappiamo se i giocatori avessero bisogno di qualcuno che desse un'energia nuova, però il tuo discorso secondo me è sbagliato a prescindere. Il Leicester ha sempre lottato e sempre lotterà per salvarsi, e Ranieri era 17esimo e stava quindi ottenendo l'obiettivo. Quello che è successo lo scorso anno la dirigenza deve toglierselo dalla testa, è stato un miracolo sportivo, di quelli che ne accade uno ogni cento anni, se tutto va bene.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo me tutti voi state sottovalutando la rosa del Leicester. Guardate che sono una squadra più forte del nostro Milan. 

Poi diciamolo chiaramente: Ranieri è una persona favolosa, ma è un allenatore mediocre. L'anno scorso è stato miracolato per una miriade di motivi. Quest'anno tutti sapevano come giocava il Leicester e tutti l'hanno fregato. Di chi è la colpa? Sua per la maggior parte. Anche dei calciatori ovviamente. 
Con la riconoscenza non si va avanti. Perché a sto punto io dico che noi tutti siamo irriconoscenti nei confronti di Berlusconi e di ciò che ci ha fatto vincere. Siamo proprio brutte persone. 

Per me la scelta della società è giusta. Il Leicester non ha una rosa da retrocessione, ma bensì da decimo/dodicesimo posto. La società lo ha esonerato perché retrocedere significherebbe tornare nell'oblio. Cosa che la società non si puo' permettere. Potevano aprire un mini ciclo diventando una squadra da media classifica, invece è andata male, anche per gli errori di Ranieri. Io dico questo perché ho visto giocare svariate volte il Leicester quest'anno. Stessa cosa dicasi per lo scorso anno. 

Ovviamente non ho MAI rinunciato a vedere il Milan. Il Milan prima di ogni altro club del pianeta.


----------



## S T B (24 Febbraio 2017)

mah ho letto in questo thread roba allucinante. Se vincere la premier con una squadra considerata di bassa classifica è essere considerato perdente, allora vorrei essere chiamato perdente, ma magari! Se non sbaglio anni fa portò il Cagliari dalla C quasi alla finale di Uefa. E' un buon allenatore, magari non da big, ma molto meglio di tanti pseudo allenatori che sono oggi nel mondo del calcio. Inoltre è un signore, l'ho sempre rispettato anche quando era all'inter. 
Chiaramente se hai mezzo spogliatoio contro è impossibile andare avanti. Se vendi Kantè e ti rinforzi con Slimani, Musa e qualche altro cesso è dura. La squadra non è stata fatta a dovere quest'anno. Mahrez ha fatto la stagione della vita l'anno scorso. Altri si sono montati la testa. Se si parla di sostituirlo col Mancio o De Boer mi viene da ridere. 
Qualcuno l'anno scorso guardava il Leicester invece del Milan? Non lo biasimo. L'anno scorso non lo guardavo neanche io il Milan a volte, era inguardabile con Brocco. Ho guardato il Leicester per curiosità e fatto il tifo per loro. Certo, non contro squadrette, ma contro grandi squadre si. Se siete più milanisti di me vi faccio un applauso...


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2017)

Sottoscrivo nulla da aggiungere .


----------



## chicagousait (25 Febbraio 2017)

E' stato esonerato non per i pessimi risultati in premiere ( che oggettivamente il miracolo di vincerla di nuovo succederà mai) ma perchè aveva lo spogliatoio praticamente tutto contro. 
La riconoscenza nel calcio nn serve a nulla. Sono i soldi e le vittorie a darla. Si ha la memoria corta


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E' stato esonerato non per i pessimi risultati in premiere ( che oggettivamente il miracolo di vincerla di nuovo succederà mai) ma perchè aveva lo spogliatoio praticamente tutto contro.



Ma lo spogliatoio è furibondo perché vincendo lo scorso anno quest'anno hanno dovuto fare anche le partite in CL. Sono così pigri, volevano retrocedere per correre di meno in campo?


----------

